# Ist die Cooler Master Seidon 120 v2 AiO Wasserkühlung mit dem 1151 Sockel kompatibel?



## Thaddou (20. November 2015)

*Ist die Cooler Master Seidon 120 v2 AiO Wasserkühlung mit dem 1151 Sockel kompatibel?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob die Cooler Master Seidon 120 V2 mit dem 1151 Sockel also den neuen Skylake CPUs kompatibel ist???


----------



## Noxxphox (20. November 2015)

*AW: Ist die Cooler Master Seidon 120 v2 AiO Wasserkühlung mit dem 1151 Sockel kompatibel?*

soweit ich weis hat sich seit sandy bridge nix mehr an dne löchern getan...

aber rein aus interese warum ne kowakü?
gehts dir ums aussehen oder die besren temps?
weil bessrre temps als die seidon machen die meisten highendluftkühler auch...lso wärs ne unötige investition


----------



## loco69 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Ist die Cooler Master Seidon 120 v2 AiO Wasserkühlung mit dem 1151 Sockel kompatibel?*

Löcher passen, habe selbst eine cooler master auf meinem 6600


----------



## Thaddou (20. November 2015)

*AW: Ist die Cooler Master Seidon 120 v2 AiO Wasserkühlung mit dem 1151 Sockel kompatibel?*

Weil die temps ungefähr gleich zu  noctua nh-d15 oder wie der heisst und der is deutlich teurer!


----------



## Thaddou (20. November 2015)

*AW: Ist die Cooler Master Seidon 120 v2 AiO Wasserkühlung mit dem 1151 Sockel kompatibel?*

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Stern1710 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Ist die Cooler Master Seidon 120 v2 AiO Wasserkühlung mit dem 1151 Sockel kompatibel?*

Naja, die Seidon 120v2 ist vergleichsweise sehr schwach für eine KoWakü und der NH-D15 sollte schon noch besser sein


----------

